# Reba Team U-Turn oder Reba Worldcup?



## Der Yeti (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine passende Gabel für mein neues cc-bike, und die reba würde vom Federweg her gut passen. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich mir lieber die weiße worldcup holen soll die farblich sehr gut passen würde und bei der mir das design sehr gut gefällt, aber auch der preis bei 660  liegt, oder ob ich mir die reba team kaufen soll die 389 kostet aber nicht so ein edles Finish hat. Ist due Reba Worldcup ihren viel höheren Preis wert also funktioniert sie besser vom ansprechverhalten oder ist es in etwa gleich? 
Denn nur wegen dem design möchte ich nicht so viel mehr bezahlen. Also was meint ihr ???? Lohnt sich der hohe Preis wirklich oder ist das Verhältnis bei der reba team besser???


----------



## HB76 (13. Oktober 2006)

wenn du nicht wegen paar gramm viel mehr geld ausgeben willst dann nimm die team, aber net die u-turn die is schwerer als die normale team. in der performance nehmen sich die team und world-cup meines wissens nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (13. Oktober 2006)

Alle Rebas haben dieselbe Technik drin-die WC hat eine Carbonkrone+einen Carbonschaft. Und kein U-Turn (an einem CC Bike überflüssig!). Ob du für die 300Euro Aufpreis nicht an einer anderen Stelle die 100g einsparen kannst...


----------



## jones (13. Oktober 2006)

kannst auch deinen händelr mal fragen, ob er dir ein casting einer wc an eine race umbauen würde. hat meiner bei nem kumpel gemacht, der keine carbon-krone und u-turn wollte.

sieht auf den ersten blick aus wie die wc und hat deine gewünschten features.


----------



## Der Yeti (13. Oktober 2006)

hmmmmm, naja ich glaube, dass das mein Händler nicht machen wird. Mein Händler ist S-Tec, den hier ja auch einige kennen. Mit Sonderwünschen und Kundenwünschen is man bei denen sowieso an der falschen adresse meiner  meinung nach. ´Gibts denn sonst noch alternativen die besser sind??? Die Modelle kenne ich alle aber wie die sich verhalten weiß ich nicht also bin ich auf erfahrungsberichte angewiesen...


----------



## HB76 (13. Oktober 2006)

was besseres in der preisklasse als ne reba wird z.Z. schwer


----------



## Der Yeti (13. Oktober 2006)

Also wirds dan wahrscheinlich die reba team pop-lock( auf die gefahr hin das lock anders geschrieben wird-steinigt mich). Sonst noch Anmerkungen??


----------



## Der Yeti (15. Oktober 2006)

Hmmm wie wärs denn mit der reba rabe, weil ich seh gerade das die team für 389 ein 05er modell ist und dann würd ich die race für 349 bekommen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (15. Oktober 2006)

also wenn du die kohle dazu hasst würde ich die worlcup nehmen, da sie leichter und steifer sein soll.
wenns günstig sein soll, dann die race, oder ne r7.
bei der race ist der einzige unterschied zur team, dass die team eine andere krone hat(glaube das war alles), bringt auch nur ein paar gramm. die sl würde ich nicht empfehelen, da die ohne poplock kommt.
zur r 7 kann ich nicht sagen, da ich sie nicht selbst, außer, dass sie halt von vielen top fahrern gefahren wird.
mfg
dominik


----------



## jones (15. Oktober 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> ... würde ich die worlcup nehmen, da sie leichter und steifer sein soll...



also, dass sie leichter ist, ist ja klar.
aber dass sie steifer sein soll halte ich mal für ein gerücht.

fahre selbst die wc und bin die race auch schon gefahren - kein unterschied.

also wenn es mal eine alu-krone verzieht, dann will ich das sehen.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (15. Oktober 2006)

stand so im test der MB, und ich hoffe, dass die zumindestens messen können :LOL:. sonst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (15. Oktober 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> also wenn du die kohle dazu hasst würde ich die worlcup nehmen, da sie leichter und steifer sein soll.
> 
> dominik



für die paar gramm soviel mehr geld ausgeben?? glaub das kann man sinnvoller investieren. für die eisdiele natürlich top


----------



## damonsta (16. Oktober 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> also wenn du die kohle dazu hasst würde ich die worlcup nehmen, da sie leichter und steifer sein soll.
> wenns günstig sein soll, dann die race, oder ne r7.
> bei der race ist der einzige unterschied zur team, dass die team eine andere krone hat(glaube das war alles), bringt auch nur ein paar gramm. die sl würde ich nicht empfehelen, da die ohne poplock kommt.
> zur r 7 kann ich nicht sagen, da ich sie nicht selbst, außer, dass sie halt von vielen top fahrern gefahren wird.
> ...



Seltsam, meine SL hat einen- und ich habe noch nie eine ohne gesehen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. Oktober 2006)

dann hab ich wohl die modell race und sl verwechselt


----------



## damonsta (16. Oktober 2006)

Jede Reba hat Pop Loc (es gibt wohl Versionen, wo man es direkt am Holm aktiviert, aber so eine habe ich noch nicht gesehen). Funktioniert aber genauso wie die Lenkerfernbedienung. Was die SL nicht hat ist ein Floodgate-Knopf. Da muss man halt mit dem Zugstufeneinsteller dran. Dafür kostet die SL gute 50 Euro weniger, und wie oft verstellt man denn das Floodgate?
Die WC ist einfach übertrieben teuer. Spart auch nur rund 100g für 300-400 Euro Aufpreis- da kann man am bike einiges mehr sparen für das Geld.


----------



## kh-cap (16. Oktober 2006)

ich habe eine reba sl mit der internen verstellung, es gibt sie also doch  (ist eine 2005`er reba sl).
am anfang war ich skeptisch, weil ja alle von dem poploc so schwärmten. mir fehlt es nicht, komme sehr gut mit dem lo an der gabel aus. muss dazu aber sagen, dass ich eine sehr straffe abstimmung fahre (fast kein sag an gabel und federbein). 
zu der reba wordlcup: wenn du die kohle hast nimm sie. das auge fährt mit  
solltest du angst haben als poser abgestempelt zu werden kauf sie trotzdem und tausch mit mir  

kh-cap


----------



## trekkinger (16. Oktober 2006)

U-Turn ist schon eine praktische Sache. Bergauf runterdrehen (85mm), wofür man ca.13 halbe Umdrehungen vollziehen muss, bergrunter (115mm) wieder hoch. Ist mir persönl. wichtiger, als noch ein paar Gramm zu sparen.

Wenn Dein CC-Rad bergauf eine Tendenz zum Aufbäumen des Vorderrades hat, ist eine absenkbare Gabel umso mehr von Vorteil, je nachdem, für wieviel Federweg Du Dich am Ende entscheidest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (16. Oktober 2006)

es bringt dir sicher viel wenn du in nem cc rennen 2 minuten damit beschäftigt bist, deine Gabel runter-/hochzudrehen


----------



## a73 (16. Oktober 2006)

Reba Team gibts auch in weiß:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## trekkinger (16. Oktober 2006)

keroson schrieb:


> es bringt dir sicher viel wenn du in nem cc rennen 2 minuten damit beschäftigt bist, deine Gabel runter-/hochzudrehen


Stimmt, es gibt schnellere Systeme, aber 2min. braucht es beileibe nicht. Und wenn Du ein Rennen fährst, kannst Du es optional bei einer Einstellung lassen, wie eben ganz ohne U-Turn. Die paar Gramm mehr machen Dich auch nicht gleich zum Verlierer.


----------



## race-jo (16. Oktober 2006)

reba race gibts au in weiß.

die r7 is ja hier auch ins gespräch gekommen, vergiss sie, manitou hat qualitätsprobleme und der lockout bei der r7 ist absoluter scheiß, ich fahre selber die reba race, gefällt mir sau gut, und um welten besser als die skareb die ich davor gefahrn bin.


----------



## Cube_Elite (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahr die R7 und bin völlig zufrieden. Und mit dem lockout komm ich auch bestens zurecht


----------



## race-jo (17. Oktober 2006)

die lockouts die ich diese saison gesehen hab, hatten alle ne macke (also lenker lockouts), hast du einen an der gabelkrone?


----------



## maxmistral (17. Oktober 2006)

Die Reba WC ist von der Technik wie die Team nur durch die Gabelkrone aus Carbon so 80gr leichter (kannst ja mal auf der sram-Seite schauen). Die Reba WC ist unverhältnismässig teuer und richtig leicht ist sie auch auch nicht, dafür gibt es die SID.

U-Turn finde ich an nem CC-Rad komplett überflüssig. An nem Touren-Fully ist es vielleicht ganz nett. 

Mein Tip für schwere Fahrer und/oder Scheibenbremsfahrer ist die Reba-Team.


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

wo es hier schon mal um's Thema Reba geht, weiss jemand, ob es die Reba Team oder Race in weiß auch mit Cantisockeln gibt?


----------



## Cube_Elite (17. Oktober 2006)

@race-jo

Nein, hab ein am Lenker. Klar hab auch schon mal einen Rock Shox getestet. Der funktionierte zwar eindeutig besser, aber ich bin trotzdem zufrieden mit meinem Manitou und hab auch keine Probleme damit.


----------



## skyphab (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre auch die WC, nur der Optik wegen. Das geringere Mehrgewicht kann man vernachlässigen (Preis/Leistungsmässig), dafür sieht die Carbonbrücke wirklich sehr sexy aus und die Aufkleber sind unterlack (das war mir wichtig) und der rote Schriftzug sieht geil aus. In schwarz kommt sie auch sensationell daher.

Dass sie technisch anders sein soll, denke ich nicht. Gut, wenn die bike sagt sie ist steifer, dann ist das vielleicht so, aber ich habe das noch nie gelesen (und wenn SRAM es so nicht reinschreibt, würde es mich schwer wundern, wenn es so ist).

Ausserderm ist der Einbau schwieriger, wegen dem Carbonschaft. Konus aufbringen und Ablängen verschlingt doch deutlich mehr Zeit. Gezahlt habe ich 575 Euro, 350 kostet eine normale Reba ja auch, oder?

@Echinopsis: Also die WC gibt's mit Cantisockeln, von daher nehme ich mal an, dass es die anderen auch gibt, oder? Ist schliesslich baugleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YPS-Lon (1. November 2006)

skyphab schrieb:


> Dass sie technisch anders sein soll, denke ich nicht. Gut, wenn die bike sagt sie ist steifer, dann ist das vielleicht so, aber ich habe das noch nie gelesen (und wenn SRAM es so nicht reinschreibt, würde es mich schwer wundern, wenn es so ist).
> 
> .



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen OEM Ware und den gabeln die man nachkaufen kann.

Mein Händler sagte mir mal als Sie eine Gable aufmachten war da nicht alles drin, dies war eine OEM Gabel.

Gruss

Marcel


----------



## andi1969 (1. November 2006)

Also Reba WC find ich zu Teuer wegen 100-150g zur Reba Race oder Team.
An sonst auf U Turn kann man locker verzichten......nimm lieber eine mit Pop Lok Lenkerverstellhebel. (ärger mich selber das ich meine Reba Race ohne gekauft habe) und besser ist die WC auch nicht.


----------



## skyphab (1. November 2006)

andi1969 schrieb:


> und besser ist die WC auch nicht.



Das hatten wir ja bereits geklärt: Besser nicht, aber geiler


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. November 2006)

Reba WC is aber geiler. Die Rote schrift isn der Hammer. Ich fahr SID WC


----------



## Christer (2. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich kenne mich mit den Gabeln gar nicht auch. Vielleicht könnt ihr mich mal aufklären...

Einige Reba Gabeln haben eine "Fernbedienung" am Lenker. Ist das die PopLoc Fernbedienung? Mit dem PopLoc kann man die Gabel "sperren". Ist das richtig? Hat die Reba IMMER diese Fernbedienung oder kann man die auch weg lassen? Ich möchte keine "Fernbedienung" am Lenker haben. Kann ich dann die Gabel direkt unten an der Gabel "sperren"?

In der U-Turn Version kann man während der Fahrt den Federweg selber einstellen, ist das richtig? 

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen der Reba Race und der Reba Team (ohne U-Turn)? 

Gruß

SR


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. November 2006)

Wenn du kein Lockout willst nimm die SID Race. Aber Lockout is das beste von den ganzen Gabelwww.christian-pflug.de.tl.


----------



## andi1969 (2. November 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kenne mich mit den Gabeln gar nicht auch. Vielleicht könnt ihr mich mal aufklären...
> 
> ...



Du kannst die Reba mit Lenker Fernbedienung(Poploc)  oder mit Poploc an der Gabelkrone kaufen. 

U-Turn kann man nicht während der Fahrt verstellen(geht nur wenn du stehst)

Zwischen der Reba Race und Team sind nur im Gewicht unterschiede(leichtere Gabelkrone) an sonst gleiche Funktion

Mfg ANDI1969


----------



## Christer (2. November 2006)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Lockout willst nimm die SID Race. Aber Lockout is das beste von den ganzen Gabelwww.christian-pflug.de.tl.



Sicher möchte ich Lockout haben, aber eben nicht mit der "Lenker Fernbedienung". 



andi1969 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Reba mit Lenker Fernbedienung(Poploc)  oder mit Poploc an der Gabelkrone kaufen.
> U-Turn kann man nicht während der Fahrt verstellen(geht nur wenn du stehst)
> Zwischen der Reba Race und Team sind nur im Gewicht unterschiede(leichtere Gabelkrone) an sonst gleiche Funktion
> Mfg ANDI1969



Meinst Du das ist wirklich nur das Gewicht? 

Die Reba Race wiegt 1610 Gramm und die die Reba Team 1583 Gramm. Meinst Du die bauen für einen Gewichtsunterschied von 27 Gramm! extra eine eigene Gabel?

Gruß

SR


----------



## andi1969 (3. November 2006)

@Snoopyracer


Ja ist nur die Gabelkrone anderst, hab beide in der Hand gehalten. 
Die 27g liegen an der gabelkrone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (3. November 2006)

andi1969 schrieb:


> @Snoopyracer
> Ja ist nur die Gabelkrone anderst, hab beide in der Hand gehalten.
> Die 27g liegen an der gabelkrone.



Hallo Andi, 

weisst Du vielleicht wo der Unterschied genau liegt? Alu Krone bei der Team und Stahl Krone bei der Race? Die Race hat aber auch eine schwarze Krone wenn die Fotos auf der Rockshox Website richtig sind. 

Damit würde sich der Aufpreis auf die Team ja eigentlich gar nicht lohnen, oder?

Gruß

SR


----------



## Spen (3. November 2006)

Nim die Reba  team die ist supa !!


----------



## Christer (3. November 2006)

Spen schrieb:


> Nim die Reba  team die ist supa !!



Die Antwort ist auch super. Was ist denn an der Reba Team im direkten Vergleich zur Reba Race so super? 

Jetzt sag bitte nicht: Die 27 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied.... 
die wird man schon fast als "Serienschwankung" haben. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## andi1969 (3. November 2006)

Nix ausser das Team drauf steht,gleicher Federweg und Funktion.Die Team hatt nur eine leichtere Gabelkrone,Innenleben ist das gleiche.
War vor der WC das ding zum (ich fahr das teuere Team Modell) posen


----------



## race-jo (3. November 2006)

nehm die race ist super  

was spricht deiner meinung nach gegen poploc?


----------



## Christer (3. November 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> was spricht deiner meinung nach gegen poploc?



Wie kommst Du darauf das etwas gegen PopLoc sprechen sollte?

Gruß

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (3. November 2006)

Kann z.B. eine andere Legierung sein, die für die leichtere Gabelkrone verwendet wird. Wobei das für eine Gabelkrone und diesen geringen Unterschied wirklich nicht lohnt. Oder sie wird nachbearbeitet? 

Ach, alles nix, Carbon muss dran sein, da fährt auch immer die Angst mit "hält sie?"


----------



## andi1969 (3. November 2006)

Keine Ahnung ob da leichteres Material verwendet wird(ist möglich) aber das 
Casting der Gabelkrone ist bei der Race flach und eckig und bei der Team rund ,ist vielleicht auch Hohlgeschmiedet


----------



## skyphab (3. November 2006)

Das könnte auch sein, aber für die paar Gramm einen anderen Prozess?
Oder sie feilen die Krone von der Team einfach ab, 25g sind ja nicht die Welt


----------



## Spen (3. November 2006)

Feilen haha sicher nicht feilen ist ******* bin grade am feilen das machen sie sicher nicht =)!!!!
Ne ich finde halt nur wenn ich sachen habe die weniger wiegen wenn es auch ein bisschen ist es summiert sich ja ist meine Meinung!!


----------



## skyphab (3. November 2006)

Dochdoch, die schicken die Gabelkronen extra nach Pakistan zum 25g-abfeilen 

Wahrscheinlich ist die Team-Gabelkrone einfach mit weniger Material in einer anderen Form gegossen,  wobei mich immer noch wundern würde, unterschiedliche Formen für die paar Gramm zu haben.


----------



## Spen (4. November 2006)




----------



## race-jo (4. November 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf das etwas gegen PopLoc sprechen sollte?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> SR



du willst doch kein poploc, also schließe ich daraus, dass du einen nachteil darin siehst


----------



## skyphab (4. November 2006)

Würde ich auch so sehen, PopLoc hat nur Vorteile, wenn man mal die 25g Gewicht unbetrachtet lässt.

Man kann doch die Gabel viel spezifischer abstimmen, wenn man den PopLoc ausgiebig nutzt. Ich habe meine Reba z.B. ziemlich weich eingestellt, was im Gelände eine wunderbare Sache ist. Geht's bergauf, oder setze ich zum Wiegetritt an, blockiere ich die Gabel und dann geht's voran. Das mache ich auch für einen kurzen Zwischensprint, es geht einfach ganz anders ab, mit gesperrter Gabel.


----------



## Spen (4. November 2006)

PopLoc ist nur cool ich habe es auch so gemacht wie "skyphab" !!
Ist super


----------



## race-jo (4. November 2006)

ich benutz den poplock schon wie die shifter, mach ich automatscih rein, ohne daran zu denken. is einfach genial das ding, und mit einer nicht wippenden gabel bist du sehr viel schneller als mit 25 g weniger gewicht aber dafür den lockout am holm oder eben gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (4. November 2006)

Das Gewicht ist wirklich kein Argument, wo kam das überhaupt her?? 

War schon eine geniale Idee, den Lockouthebel nach oben an den Lenker zu legen, an der Gabelkrone nutzt man ihn doch nicht so. Ist auch doof, wenn man ohne Remotehebel vergessen hat den Lockout rauszumachen und das erst auf den ersten Trailmetern merkt *uhoh


----------



## Christer (4. November 2006)

race-jo schrieb:


> du willst doch kein poploc, also schließe ich daraus, dass du einen nachteil darin siehst



Wie kommst Du darauf?
Wo steht denn das ich kein PopLoc möchte???


Gruß

SR


----------



## YPS-Lon (17. November 2006)

Ist doch gnaz einfach wenn dir der Mehrpreis die WC Wert ist kauf ne WC ,anderseits ne Team Race oder SL.

Posen hin oder her  

Hab mir erst eine Team gekauft und dann doch ne WC gefunden, was allerdings nicht so leicht war weil ich ne schw. haben wollte und die wird nicht auf dem Zuliefermarkt angeboten oder sogut wie nie.

Für mich war die Entscheidung klar WC, weil ich auch beiden anderen Parts keine Kompromisse gemacht habe.

Soll nicht abwertend oder arrogant klingen also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

Beide sind gut und eigentlich ist es egal ob WC oder Team, aber das ist eine Grundsatzdiskussion.

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## skyphab (17. November 2006)

Wir sind uns ja bereits einig, dass die WC nicht besser ist als die andere Rebas. Sie sieht halt einfach geiler aus. Ob einem das den Aufpreis Wert ist, muss jeder selbst wissen!

Was man aber einfach mal sagen muss ist, dass die Reba wirklich eine super Gabel ist. Sie ist zwar kein Leichtgewicht, aber die Leistung stimmt für das Gewicht und richtig eingestellt bietet wirklich einen super Federungskomfort!


----------



## YPS-Lon (17. November 2006)

Sagen wir es mal so,
lieber nen paar Gramm mehr und es hält als nen paar Gramm zuwenig an der falschen stelle und geht kaputt.

Die Optik ist schon Porno habe eben meine Reba WC in schw abgeholt  
meine Freundin ist schon eiversüchtig  

Gruss

Marcel


----------



## jones (18. November 2006)

YPS-Lon schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so,
> lieber nen paar Gramm mehr und es hält als nen paar Gramm zuwenig an der falschen stelle und geht kaputt.
> 
> Die Optik ist schon Porno habe eben meine Reba WC in schw abgeholt
> ...



darf man fragen woher du die schwarze bekommen hast? - vllt. ein onlineshop?


----------



## YPS-Lon (18. November 2006)

war privat...


----------



## 520exc-racing (18. November 2006)

andi1969 schrieb:


> U-Turn kann man nicht während der Fahrt verstellen(geht nur wenn du stehst)
> 
> Mfg ANDI1969



Wie kommst du denn darauf?   Nichts leichter als den Knopf während der Fahrt zu drehen! Voraussetzung: Du kannst wenigstens einhändig fahren und du versuchst es nicht im downhill.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## andi1969 (19. November 2006)

520exc-racing schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf?   Nichts leichter als den Knopf während der Fahrt zu drehen! Voraussetzung: Du kannst wenigstens einhändig fahren und du versuchst es nicht im downhill.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tom



OK wer auf Turn Übungen auf der Kiste steht   Kann ja machbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (19. November 2006)

also ich bin bei meiner letzten gabel auch ohne lenker-lockout gefahren und das war manchmal schon ganz schön brenzlig.

wenn man da zu schnell in einen trail reingefahren ist und dann versuchte die gabel aufzumachen - das geht nicht immer gut. mit ist eindeutig besser.

das hat auch nichts damit zu tun ob man einhändig fahren kann oder nicht


----------



## skyphab (19. November 2006)

Sehe ich genauso. Kein Mensch kann mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass er z.B. in einem Rennen auf einer Trailabfahrt nebenher noch den Lockout rausdreht, weil er ihn vergessen hat rauszumachen.

Nene, Remote-Lockout ist eine wunderbare Sache!



andi1969 schrieb:


> OK wer auf Turn Übungen auf der Kiste steht




U-Turn-Übungen !


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. November 2006)

Seh ich genau so, beim Marathon nach 80 km habe ich oft vergessen die Gabel vor der abfahrt zu öffnen und dann mußte es halt star bergab gehen, jetzt gibts auf jeden Fall eine Lenkerfernbedienung


----------

